# Job Opening -Conservation Law Enforcement - Program Director opening



## OldCop

*CLETP PROGRAM DIRECTOR*
*POSITION DESCRIPTION*​
*General Statement of Duties and Responsibilities:*
The Conservation Law Enforcement Training Program (CLETP) Director provides planning, administrative and instructional leadership in all aspects of the program. The Director ensures that the program continues to meet all mandates for National Park Service (NPS) Federal Law Enforcement Training Center (FLETC) certification to train seasonal rangers and related officials and prepare students for commissioning with the NPS or other agencies. The Director collaborates with Continuing & Professional Education (CPE) to maintain a self-sustaining program meeting all University and CPE policies and guidelines.

*Qualifications:*


Bachelor's degree in related subject (Master's degree preferred).
Five years law enforcement supervisory experience.
Teaching experience preferred.
Excellent communication skills including proficiency with current information technology tools.
Strong organizational and administrative skills.
Ability to work with diverse groups of students, instructors, University departments and collaborating organizations.

CONTACT UMass Amherst, Division of Continuing Education attn: Sue O'Neil

Contact info :

Susan O'Neil
Continuing & Professional Education
Program Support Specialist
Academic Programs Dept
100 Venture Way Suite 201
Hadley, Ma 01035
Office: 413-545-2484
Fax: 413-577-3838
website: www.umassulearn.net

Note: Dave Swendsen, retired USFWS ASIC, will be semi-retiring from the program after 20+ years. The Conservation Law Enforcement Program at UMass is one of only a handful in the country and is well-known for the quality of the graduates over the last couple of decades. Many have gone on to other conservation law enforcement agencies, as well as, amongst others - the F.B.I, MSP, and local departments, while the U.S. National Parks Service Police and Rangers have UMass Grads in their ranks all across the U.S. BTW - also a good program for an aspiring student to pick up 6 undergrad credits, qualify for an LTC, complete EVOC, First Responder, and CapStun certifications. AND get a summer job as a fully-sworn, armed, Park Ranger at one of the USNPS facilities throughout the country. UMass has had a 100% placement rate for any program graduate that wants a job.


----------



## aran isle

Negative on the 100% placement rate, that just isn't true.


----------



## dh18

There is 100% placement, you just have to be willing to go where the jobs are for NPS. Don't expect to get one in Mass, but there are a ton out west.


----------



## aran isle

I won't badmouth, but I beg to differ.


----------



## CJIS

Wonder what the pay is?


----------



## Boats

If Old Cop says 100% then my money is on 100%.



> UMass has had a 100% placement rate for any program graduate that wants a job.


The important part there is "that wants a job"
I'm sure there was a good reason to back out of that position and await direct appointment to CPAC too.

Boats


----------



## aran isle

O.K. i'll bite.
Class was great, instructors were awesome
Not explaining beforehand about having to go part-time as a mandatory part of getting on was interesting at best.

Kids in the class thought this would lead to a direct in to your job, boats.
We all know it does not, as vetrans preference and high score gets you to the interview.

There are kids that I still keep in touch from the class that never got so much as an interview, part-time all over the country applications that were submitted several times. The ad makes it sound like the class instructors "help" with placement, which again is interesting at best....

In other words be cautous of what your buying, and know all the facts going into your purchase, that 2500 bucks will no doubt get you a police job as self sponsor here in mass. But will that 2500 bucks get you a full time ranger spot in the northeast? 
This nice little 2500 hundred ******* still showing on my home equity line....


----------



## OldCop

A couple of answers to the questions and a comment:

Pay is around @25-30k per year - this is a part-time job.

Ranger Positions Part-time to start off? Well, not really - it's "seasonal" employment. That's how the NPS gets their Rangers "vetted" before they make a committment to hiring them. Hey, that's how the system works, just like a lot of PD's have part-timers that they choose from when a vacancy comes open.

Leads to an EPO job: Probably 10% or a little more of the present EPO's are graduates of this course, as are most of the USFWS agents in the northeast, and several New Hampshire, Vermont, Maine and Rhode Island Conservation Officers - not to mention local cops, MSP, at least 1 FBI agent, and who knows who else. Most of the EPO-type positions require both education and experience, and this is one venue to get it. If all were right in the world, the MEP would have been hiring people all along, instead of being at the present 50% personnel strength. Most other Cons Law Enforcement agencies are facing the same challenge - which is why there are so few job openings. Also, remember that there are 6 undergrad credits available here - so it's not really a bad deal if you're a student.

Lastly, many former students are victims of self-inflicted wounds: They do not keep their contact info up to date, so when they need someone on short-notice to fill a position, they grab the person they can reach.

State Park Ranger Peter Michaels can be reached at [email protected] He is forming an alumni association with one of the goals being networking to fill positions.


----------



## aran isle

Once again the class was good instructors great.
If you have such great talent in LE course pool why make them go seasonal. Your esentially saying that the park service can be picker than special agent hirring, making people go seasonal, out west, on their own dime, for 2-3 summers, c'mon.
You incinuate that they may or may not be a 100% placement rate with those have stable phone numbers, yikes. Every student with a stable phone number gets a call, right?

Victims of self injurious behavior, god that may describe every CJ major that is now getting a CJ degree in the hopes of landing that "big money cop job".
Enrollment in CJ in general had better go down, unless you plan on getting your law/accounting masters to go special agent federal.

To the small amount of folks that get appointed ( somthing like that) for part-time I appaud you, as mom and dad must be footing some extra dough for you to follow your dream.
I'm sure they will be happy to shell out more dough while you" find youself and backpack through yosemite for the summer"....


----------



## Tuna

You sound bitter AI. Were there other problems you encountered during the course or was it just the job placement thing?


----------



## aran isle

Not bitter, just don't like feeling like my investment was a waste.

Maybe someday it won't be waste.

That 100% placement put a hair across my ass.

Maybe,the new GS 15 in Boston changes the hiiring practices.

All you EPO's were great, and i'm not triing to kiss yours or anyone elses ass. You guys seem to be the right mix of LE oriented, and non robotic.

Twas, refreshing.


----------

